# Would an impacted pacman still eat?



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

My Pacman from Jimmy is growing nicely. He is almost 3 inches across now.

He hasn't pooped in about almost 3 weeks, about 18 days. He eats every day or every other day still. Still goes after crickets like mad and easily accepts the pacman frog food balls I give him, but I cant find any poop.

If a frog is impacted would he still want to eat all the time?? I have given him a honey bath at the 14 days mark and still no poop. I am thinking of giving him another today or Thursday, but I am starting to get a little concerned he has not pooped in almost 3 weeks.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

That's definitely not healthy, sounds like temperatures probably aren't warm enough. I used to have the same problem, the frog would go for ages without pooping but I changed the heat source and now I find waste as often as every other day. I would try using a heat lamp and see if that helps


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> That's definitely not healthy, sounds like temperatures probably aren't warm enough. I used to have the same problem, the frog would go for ages without pooping but I changed the heat source and now I find waste as often as every other day. I would try using a heat lamp and see if that helps



Hmm the temps in the day are 80 - 81 and at night around 73.

How much warmer do they need to be??


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

What's the ambient air temperature in the terrarium? When using a heat mat it doesn't add anything to it really, so if your house is really cold then it may not be enough. Most people get away with heat mats but I've had no luck with them for this animal plus it's a burrowers so downward heat is probably best, I'm currently using a 40w red incandescent bulb with mine. You could try raising the temps to 84 during the day and 74 at night, see if that helps


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> What's the ambient air temperature in the terrarium? When using a heat mat it doesn't add anything to it really, so if your house is really cold then it may not be enough. Most people get away with heat mats but I've had no luck with them for this animal plus it's a burrowers so downward heat is probably best, I'm currently using a 40w red incandescent bulb with mine. You could try raising the temps to 84 during the day and 74 at night, see if that helps


The air temp in the enclosure is 81 during the day and 73 at night, measured about 2 cm above the substrate so right at ground level. The heat mat is just to warm the ground so when hes under the substrate its not too cold. I have a 50w red bulb and 60w blue bulb but I don't use them because the temp is already at 81 during the day.

I will try to raise the temps a bit more and see if it helps. I have had him in this setup for a while and he was pooping pretty regularly, so I am not sure what changed, other than he is getting bigger.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sajuuk khar said:


> The air temp in the enclosure is 81 during the day and 73 at night, measured about 2 cm above the substrate so right at ground level. The heat mat is just to warm the ground so when hes under the substrate its not too cold. I have a 50w red bulb and 60w blue bulb but I don't use them because the temp is already at 81 during the day.
> 
> I will try to raise the temps a bit more and see if it helps. I have had him in this setup for a while and he was pooping pretty regularly, so I am not sure what changed, other than he is getting bigger.


Strange... You could just try the red bulb for day and night and leave the heat mat off and see what happens. What substrate are you keeping him on and how big is the food compared the frog itself?


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Strange... You could just try the red bulb for day and night and leave the heat mat off and see what happens. What substrate are you keeping him on and how big is the food compared the frog itself?



Hes on coco fibre. I feed him large crickets and big horned worms. Also balls of pacman frog food the size of marbles.

But the question I would like to know if hes impacted would he still eat normal?


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sajuuk khar said:


> Hes on coco fibre. I feed him large crickets and big horned worms. Also balls of pacman frog food the size of marbles.
> 
> But the question I would like to know if hes impacted would he still eat normal?



Mine was impacted and still fed, so may depend on the frog. I wouldn't worry too much about it as you seem to be doing everything right. he might even already pooped but it's got lost in the coir. Just raise the temps to the higher end and keep bathing him in luke warm water


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Mine was impacted and still fed, so may depend on the frog. I wouldn't worry too much about it as you seem to be doing everything right. he might even already pooped but it's got lost in the coir. Just raise the temps to the higher end and keep bathing him in luke warm water



Ok I will do this. I hope he will leave a big stinky present for me.

When I bathe him today I will feel is side to see if its hard or not.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sajuuk khar said:


> Ok I will do this. I hope he will leave a big stinky present for me.
> 
> When I bathe him today I will feel is side to see if its hard or not.


Another thing to consider is with these guys burrow, so say there was a poop he could mash it all up in coir and you'd never know but I hope everything goes well. Maybe he's just saving it for your Christmas


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Another thing to consider is with these guys burrow, so say there was a poop he could mash it all up in coir and you'd never know but I hope everything goes well. Maybe he's just saving it for your Christmas


Thats a possibility. But I usually check the holes he leaves when he is out of them. So I gave him a nice honey bath for a good 30 min then another regular water bath. I finally went poop. A pretty decent size but not as big as I thought. 

I am turning up the temp to about 83 and leaving it that high for longer, except over night to see if it helps. I don't want have to keep giving him honey baths every few weeks.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sajuuk khar said:


> Thats a possibility. But I usually check the holes he leaves when he is out of them. So I gave him a nice honey bath for a good 30 min then another regular water bath. I finally went poop. A pretty decent size but not as big as I thought.
> 
> I am turning up the temp to about 83 and leaving it that high for longer, except over night to see if it helps. I don't want have to keep giving him honey baths every few weeks.



That's good to hear! You shouldn't have to,
It may have just been a one off but if it does happen again I'd recommend you to consider getting a heat lamp or ceramic, my frog is doing so much better since I went for the above heat source.


----------

